#ubuntu-cz-meeting 2011-06-14
<qwebirc96163> HI! Funguje někomu jQuery normálně v šabloně WordPress? Popř. jak to psát? Někde jsem četl, že je třeba bez $, ale ať jsem zkoušel co jsem zkoušel tak to nejde, teprve se to učím, tak tomu nerozumím...
<qwebirc96163> bu... jsem tu sám? :) dneska teda asi jo... :)
